# ICQ 6.5 Build 1005: Banner Remover gesucht!



## Speedi (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade ICQ 6.5 heruntergeladen und installiert.
Zum ICQ 6 hat sich ja nicht viel getan, aber lassen wir das...
Mein Problem ist jetzt folgendes:

Bei der "alten" ICQ6-Version habe ich immer einen Banner Remover verwendet um die Werbungen aus ICQ wegzubekommen. Die sind für jedes Build von ICQ anders programmiert, d.h. man benötigt bei jeder neueren ICQ-Version einen anderen Banner Remover.

Im Internet habe ich als neuesten Banner Remover immer nur den für ICQ 6.5 Build 104 gefunden, ich habe aber das Build 1005!
Den Banner Remover für das Build 104 habe ich schon versucht, hätt ja klappen können, hat es aber nicht!

Nun frage ich euch, ob ihr vielleicht mehr wisst!
Gibt es den Banner Remover für das Build 1005 schon? Wenn ja, wo kann ich ihn mir runterladen?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## BlackSHeeP (22. Dezember 2008)

Die neusten Banner Remover gibt es immer unter murb.com - ICQ-Tools, Programme, Scripts, Wallpapers

Hier ist der für 6.5 Build 1005 den du anscheinend suchst
http://murb.com/download.php?id=4266


----------



## grubsnek (22. Dezember 2008)

mal ne andere Frage: lohnt sich der Umstieg von 6.0 auf 6.5 ?


----------



## Speedi (23. Dezember 2008)

@ BlackSHeeP: Vielen Dank an dich!! Hast mir echt geholfen!!

@ grubsnek:
Also von Design her hat sich da nichts getan, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es etwas schneller gewroden ist, was den Aufbau z.B. der Chatfenster angeht u.ä.
Aber wegen der Sicherheit würde ich schon immer auf die neueste Version umsteigen und so ein großer Aufwand ist es ja nicht, da du die alte Version ja nicht deinstallieren musst.

Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## el barto (23. Dezember 2008)

Finde der Umstieg lohnt, da er spürbar schneller ist und seltener abstützt. Habe auch keinerlei Nachteile zur alten Version gefunden.

thx für den Link.. lade sonst immer bei Chip.de wo es aber immer erst etwas später aktualisiert wird. 

mfg el barto


----------



## grubsnek (29. Dezember 2008)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> @ grubsnek:
> so ein großer Aufwand ist es ja nicht, da du die alte Version ja nicht deinstallieren musst.



kann ich die neue einfach drüberinstallieren ?


----------



## Kadauz (30. Dezember 2008)

Wieso nehmt ihr überhaupt den ICQ Client? Es gibt so viele bessere, werbefreie Alternativen. Z.B. Miranda oder Trillian.


----------



## exa (30. Dezember 2008)

amen

hab auch noch nie verstanden wozu man den icq client brauchen sollte...


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

qip is das beste, hat nur das was man braucht, kein Tzars (oder wie das heißt) keine spiele, kein Xtras und vorallem, keine werbung


----------



## BlackSHeeP (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich nutze hauptsächlich auch qip.  
Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich perfekt da das versenden von Datein und das lesen von Statusnachrichten z.Z. nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Kadauz (30. Dezember 2008)

Versucht mal Miranda. Iss echt perfekt!


----------



## BlackSHeeP (30. Dezember 2008)

Hatte ich damals schon ausprobiert aber nachdem ich ess immer weiter mit plugins etc. gefüttert hatte und für mich angepasst hatte ist es immer abgestürzt.
Damit war der Messenger für mich vorerst gestorben. ^^


----------

